# Vortex Cannon Scare



## justageorgiaguy (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone ever used a vortex cannon to scare guests? I'm considering using one to shoot them as they pass the house. I think the unseen blast will be a great scare!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

I have this on my "future projects" list. Was it just coincidence you posted this in the pneumatics forum? I was thinking a pneumatic cylinder would be the perfect power source to "plunge" the cannon.

One of the things that's kept me from building one was a way to integrate it with my cemetery/cathedral theme. Just a blast would be fun, but if I can figure out how to make it work with a scene/prop, that would put it over the top. Don't have anything yet. 

Let me know if you have any success with this.


----------

